# Pine River float permits!



## Dylan's dad

Anyone know the cost, if any, for a permit to float the Pine?


----------



## Splitshot

Permits are free if you pick them up the day you intend to use them. Cost $2.00 if you order them ahead of time. Bad news is there are no weekend permits until after the 3rd week in August.

If they catch you without one the fine is $125.00. Parking has gone up to $5.00 per day and the fine is $75.00. Goes for the PM as well.

All permits are on a first come basis and they make no permits available to just fishermen. Eighty three percent go to the canoe liveries, 100 per day through the forest service. If this appears one sided, it is!


----------



## J-Lee

Thanks for the heads up Ray.


----------

